# 2011 Range Rover Autobiography - Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

​*Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​*
*This 2011 Range Rover Supercharged Autobiography was booked in for a complete exterior detail including Paint Correction, to remove the many swirl marks present, which was clouding the paintworks true gloss and clarity!

Before any work began this is how the car looked...























































Washed...




























Wheels cleaned and Iron x applied to remove all iron filings...























































Road tar build up and iron filings removed from the bodywork...




























Clayed...










Wheel arches cleaned and dressed...




























Swirl marks and haziness!










After...










Before...










After...



















Random scratch...










After...










Swirls before...










After...



















Finished shots under lighting...














































After correction all polishing dust was removed, followed by an ipa wipedown to remove polishing oils, Blackfire Wet Diamond was then applied, followed Midnight sun, (Blackfire wet ice over fire), windows cleaned, trim dressed, wheel sealant applied, tyres dressed, and exhaust tips polished and dressed...






















































































































Thanks for reading

www.rgkdetailing.com

Richard*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job Richard, nice to see the Blackfire Kit making an outing! Stunning spec car, lovely colour and trim!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

What did you use to dress the arch liners please?

Smashing work too


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work Richard


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job on an awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

great work


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Spot on .


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> What did you use to dress the arch liners please?
> 
> Smashing work too


Just what i was going to ask to! I have a Hyundai 4x4 and would love the arch liners to look like that.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Richard :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Richard :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

It's amazing at 2011 model vehicles need sorting but the finish is amazing. 

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome job. I too am interested in the product used on the arches.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job and fantastic result.

John Tht.


----------



## ChrisZS (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it whilst reading through but what did you use to clean and dress the arches? Looks fantastic!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha lol, everyone is amazed by the wheel arches, but to be fair they look good


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lmao that would be telling now wouldnt it....


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments, It was a very enjoyable car to work on and really needed a thorough detail to bring the exterior finish back to life! this car does a fair few miles! 



VenomUK said:


> What did you use to dress the arch liners please?
> 
> Smashing work too





Kiashuma said:


> Just what i was going to ask to! I have a Hyundai 4x4 and would love the arch liners to look like that.





Turbo Tony said:


> Awesome job. I too am interested in the product used on the arches.





ChrisZS said:


> Sorry if I missed it whilst reading through but what did you use to clean and dress the arches? Looks fantastic!


The wheel arches were pressure washed, aggitated with APC, de tarred, then dressed with Autosmart Finish.

Richard


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great detail there.
Although it did look pretty shiney before it's amazing the difference on this sort of shade of colour after a machine polish.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job mate!:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Great detail there.
> Although it did look pretty shiney before it's amazing the difference on this sort of shade of colour after a machine polish.


Thanks guy's, even though a car may look good beforehand, more often than not a further detail can make all the difference! 

Richard


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking very well!:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It's okay I suppose.....




























:wave: Nice work, Richard :thumb: Good to see some good correction and light shots showing your work in detail.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> It's okay I suppose.....
> 
> :wave: Nice work, Richard :thumb: Good to see some good correction and light shots showing your work in detail.


Lol! cheers Dave :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work buddy ..


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers Rob


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Richard


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Richard. Been a while since ive had to do extensive work on one of these. Glad the Range Rover stigma that followed me for a while has since gone but do like working on them occasionally. Separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guy's

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic work Richard. I have seen a few of the cars you have done in the flesh parked in Glasgow and have to say that they look stunning. It's only when I saw your van parked nearby that I realised who was doing them ! One of the very few detailing write ups I can say that the photos match what the car looks like in the flesh. I will PM you regarding my own !


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------

